# Links needed for BBC Sound Effects More Death & Horror and Even More etc.



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the request vadermann. I too missed the boat on those titles- would love to use them for my custom mix this year.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Tried poking around, sorry no luck......only avenue would to say "YO Hallowiener..........any chance of a hook up"...??? _P-L-E-A-S-E _


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got them all, but they're at work. I'll bring 'em home tomorrow night, upload, and get you hooked up if you can wait that long.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool, thanx would like to add that to my collection also !,..........so is it ready yet now,..................................how-bout now...........................................................now yet.......................................................are we there yet...............................................................now...............................LoL 

Open-open-open-open-open-open-open.......................... ok too many cups of coffee before bed here......................


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanx dinosaur. Really appreciate your help.
Anxiously awaiting your command...


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Ditto. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here we are. Hope they sound OK. Sorry it took so long ... I keep it all at work so's I can listen to it, but I can't very well be hitting Mediafire or my favorite Halloween forum while I'm working. So the back and forth takes a little longer.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your awesome Dude !!!!!!! Thank you, very much appreciate your time doing this for us, it was worth the wait


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks dinosaur!!
I cant wait to get home so I can listen to these!!


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

You were true to your word, Dinosaur. I can honestly say that after an exhaustive search, these are the only live links out there for these albums.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to help. I'm pretty sure I got them from Scar Stuff or the Mostly Ghostly blog ... I'm merely passing along that which was once made available to me.


----------

